# Indoor/night, outside/day



## GREENIE_420 (Feb 10, 2012)

How does MJ handle being indoors at night under T5HO's with 5000 lm / 6500k. Then being brought outside for the day where by 11 o'clock they would be in direct sunlight for the remainder of the day unti around 4 when the sun is getting lower, then back inside so they don't experience any low light levels. I was told by a friend that grows that after a couple of weeks old that method would kill the plants. He said either one or the other.  I'm sure enough people have tried this, I want to know if its worth the hassle? Can it be better besides the only obvious reason to save $$$ on electric? If they can't be brought back in on time and they experience a fews hours of night, no more than 4, what would happen?


----------



## stevetberry (Feb 10, 2012)

I have heard of supplementing greenhouses with HID light during the fall to finish a grow.  If you missed bringing them in and out on time I would suspect that this could cause hermis and the number one reason for not doing it is bugs.  Plants brough inside and out daily could easily get an infestation of some kind.  JMO.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2012)

Your T5s cannot be using that much power--my T5 costs about .40 a day to run (running 24 hours a day).  Those 5 hours you have your lights off when your plants are outside is probably saving you a dime or so on your power every day.  Now, is lugging your plants outside and inside every day and taking a chance of someone like a meter reader seeing them worth it?

This will not kill your plants, but you take a huge chance of bringing pests into your inside room by doing this.  In addition, after they get some growth on them, they are going to be hard to move around and you take a greater chance of damaging them.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 10, 2012)

Simple answer.. not worth the hassle.

I live by the rule of never bring outdoor plants inside. Now plants veged inside for a month or two can be brought outside to flower but that's where they will stay.

If you can't afford $5-10 growing a plant that goes over$300 a oz you might want to rethink things. Irregular light cycles stress the plant, outcome wont be worth it.

I run multiple hPS lights, fans, t5s, leds, dehumidifiers, sometimes space heaters ans my bill has never increased more than $60 a month. Even when growing autos where hPS is being run 20 hours a day


----------



## GREENIE_420 (Feb 11, 2012)

I kinda meant to mention I wasn't concerned with the electric $$$ at all really, I worded it wrong sorry, damn I sound like a tightwad now  I said "obvious reason, $$$" because I wanted answers that did not have anything to do with power issues! But anyways The Bugs, yes didn't think of that thankyou


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2012)

No one thinks you sound like a tightwad for wanting to conserve power.  There are also other considerations than $$$ for wanting to conserve.  In this case, however, I believe that it is ill-advised, but it won't kill your plant.


----------

